# hi, im new. i have 2 going on 4 pygmies



## pygmymomohio (Jun 22, 2011)

I am new to raising goats and have lots of questions :-/. The problem of the moment is lice, goat biting lice, one of my goats came with them =[ I got powder at the feed store, don't know if it is working


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
There are powders like you got (which one?) and there are topical oils. 
I think that both should be reapplied after 9 or so days to kill off any newly hatched buggers.


----------



## pygmymomohio (Jun 22, 2011)

How much does mu 5 week old need to eat ? We can't get her to take her bottle:-( I will have to go to the barn to get the powder to see but its said it works on nursing and dry goats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is the baby with it's mom? Or was she bought as a bottle baby?

I use Sevin dust on my goats as well as in their barn for bugs...be sure to dust their home too otherwise you'll just continue dealing with the lice.


----------



## pygmymomohio (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks and she is a bottle baby although she seems to prefer cracked corn and drinks water, eats a little hay but we r having trouble getting her to use the bottle.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I feel that they need some form of milk until they are 8wks old. Was she bottle raised on the same kind of milk as you are giving her now? If not maybe she doesn't like this kind or maybe it is too cold. :shrug: 

She should also be eating hay, maybe some grain and drinking water.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Try to use the same bottle/nipple type that she was using before you got her. And like Logan said, temp is important...my goats like their milk really warm...good luck!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome from southern Maryland :wave:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to TGS! :wave:

For lice, I would clean their pen very well then dust your goats and their bedding and pen (depending on size). Python brand dust has worked well for me. :thumb: If that doesn't work, then you can use a poor on or even give them a good bathe.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi and Welcome from Washington State! I just hated working with the powder.. it just felt so yucky... so I went with Cylence this last time. It worked fine! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome .... :wave: happy to have you with us......enjoy... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

